# Scitz ( Andy ) Petco order



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

* Hey Andy I need a couple Wood Shrimp* If you do the ordering PLEASE get me 2. Ummm and if possible don`t put them in a tank on the wall, the cichlid tanks will be ok.Wanna make sure they`re healthy


----------

